# Burnout paradise online geht net



## HardCore ForCes (5. Februar 2009)

hallo erstmal ! habe ein großes problem kann  ich kann burnout net online spielen das spiel meint er kann keine verbindung zu den server auf bauen und ich soll es später probieren und das seit gestern ! es funktioniert auch net wenn ich die firewall aus mache es bergt mich schon tierisch an! kann es sein das es noch keine online server gibt ?Directupload.net - Dtgbru3pp.jpg


----------



## Klutten (5. Februar 2009)

Bitte Fragen im Sammel-Thread stellen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...mmelthread-burnout-paradise-ultimate-box.html

Danke.


----------

